# Aquarium Salt



## jmoots (May 5, 2012)

We have noticed that some of our fish are missing bits of tale. My husband asked our local aquarium store owner about it and she suggested using some aquarium salt in our water. She said to use 1 tblspoon per 10 gallons and to put it in the water filter? Should this be done now or just when we change the water? Where in the filter should we put the salt? He had our water tested while he was there and we are high on nitrites. WIll putting the aquarium salt in affect the nitrites?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

it's likely that they are missing those tail-whatever, it's likely from fin nipping...check if you have any aggressive fish...observe them for a while...and also be careful with that salt...some fish are not compatible with it.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

and also you should have 0 nitrites. get a de-nitrifier...i didnt know how to say this lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

start doing water changes....this will lower your readings...
i agree with yannis...the problem could be from other fish...
melafix should help them heal..


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

What kind of fish do you have and how big is your tank? How long have you had it set up?


----------



## ilovemyplaties (May 3, 2012)

What fish do you have? And you can put salt in before or after a water change. I would suggest after the water change. Fish usually get a little stressed when the water is changed, and salt helps with the wounds and stress. I dont put salt in the filter. I just sprinkle it around the tank. It really doesnt make a difference.


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

I always pre-dissolve the salt.


----------

